# Group therapy



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

Has anyone ever had group therapy? 
I've been referred to start group CBT for SA, nervous but hoping it'll work.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I did attend group therapy for people with anxiety issues. There were 10 sessions in total, but I only attended about 7. The reason I didn't attend the whole sessions was because I was referred to a hospital for a second opinion with my anxiety/depression issues. I would have to say though that it actually went pretty well. I terribly fear public speaking, as did most of the other people in the group. They actually encouraged us, bit by bit, to learn to speak in front of others, thus facing our fears. Group therapy in my mind is better than one on one with a therapist, because in group therapy you actually get to hear other people's stories, which are usually the same as yours. As a consequence, you develop a better rapport with the group therapy people, than with the one on one therapy sessions. It's okay to be nervous your first time attending group therapy. Remember, you are not alone with your problems. If they ask you to speak and you are not prepared because of anxiety, then just say you are uncomfortable speaking at the moment. They will understand. But eventually, you will have to open up. And trust me, you will feel better once you open up and start speaking.


----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

i actually am going to my first group therapy session friday next week


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

@rockyraccoon - Thanks for that post, it's encouraging! Glad it helped you. I can see how it'd work well 

@161 - good luck! Tell us how it goes


----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

rainbowOne said:


> @rockyraccoon - Thanks for that post, it's encouraging! Glad it helped you. I can see how it'd work well
> 
> @161 - good luck! Tell us how it goes


thank you i hope it goes well, have you been yet? if so how did it go for you? i dobut you have since this thread was created like 2 days ago but i thought i would ask


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

161 said:


> thank you i hope it goes well, have you been yet? if so how did it go for you? i dobut you have since this thread was created like 2 days ago but i thought i would ask


No I haven't, I'm on the waiting list which is an average wait of 11 months :lol


----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

rainbowOne said:


> No I haven't, I'm on the waiting list which is an average wait of 11 months :lol


wow......sorry you have to wait so long

life would be so much easier if girls were made out of cheese


----------



## eek a mouse (Apr 14, 2010)

I went to group for about a year, great first step.


----------



## revoltra (May 26, 2011)

My therapist has been telling me to consider group therapy. Apparently it works great for social anxiety, but I don't think it's anything I'll be doing in the nearest future.

I have heard it works great though, so good luck


----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

just went to my first session, it went well


----------



## slushie87 (Jul 28, 2011)

I feel that I'm in need of group therapy for SA. I attend 1 on 1 therapy and I feel that it has helped but I believe that I would get more of a gain by listening to what other's with SA go through and sharing my experiences with them as well...instead of feeling like I'm alone.


----------



## justashygirl (Feb 6, 2011)

*HI*

Hi everybody!I would like to joing the SA supporting group but can't find anything in NYC.Can anybody give me advice where to find it?


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

I went to a support group for depression a few years ago. It helped during that time hearing the issues other people have to put up with, but not much anymore. Never went to a social anxiety group therapy though.


----------

